# Giampaolo commenta il KO contro l'Udinese. 25 agosto 2019.



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*. Dobbiamo riorganizzare quelli davanti. Pensavo che il problema fosse solo Suso in quel ruolo ma non è solo lui. Siamo sterili davanti. Ma non c'è nulla da buttare. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Il fallo di mano? Poteva starci. Vanno valutate le dinamiche. Credo che spetti alla sensibilità dell'arbitro, attraverso il VAR".


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*.".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Ahahhahahaha riecco il 4-3-3 LOL


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*.".
> 
> In aggiornamento - refreshate



Si torna al 4-3-3.... Mamma mia....


----------



## kipstar (25 Agosto 2019)

cvd.....per fortuna lo si è capito.......


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*. Dobbiamo riorganizzare quelli davanti. Pensavo che il problema fosse solo Suso in quel ruolo ma non è solo lui. Siamo sterili davanti. Ma non c'è nulla da buttare. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Il fallo di mano? Poteva starci. Vanno valutate le dinamiche. Credo che spetti alla sensibilità dell'arbitro, attraverso il VAR".



.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. *La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. *



A giampà, tra 3 gare c'è il derby!
Staremo ancora a cercare indicazioni mentre quelli ci passeggiano sopra?? O_O



> Dobbiamo riorganizzare quelli davanti.
> *Pensavo che il problema fosse solo Suso in quel ruolo ma non è solo lui. *
> Siamo sterili davanti



Questa molto grave. 
Anche se il problema fosse solo Suso, allora perché lo hai schierato lì???
Malissimo.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (25 Agosto 2019)

È sinonimo di intelligenza non insistere sugli stessi errori.


----------



## diavolo (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*. Dobbiamo riorganizzare quelli davanti. Pensavo che il problema fosse solo Suso in quel ruolo ma non è solo lui. Siamo sterili davanti. Ma non c'è nulla da buttare. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Il fallo di mano? Poteva starci. Vanno valutate le dinamiche. Credo che spetti alla sensibilità dell'arbitro, attraverso il VAR".



Tranquilli, lo manda Sarri.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*. Dobbiamo riorganizzare quelli davanti. Pensavo che il problema fosse solo Suso in quel ruolo ma non è solo lui. Siamo sterili davanti. Ma non c'è nulla da buttare. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Il fallo di mano? Poteva starci. Vanno valutate le dinamiche. Credo che spetti alla sensibilità dell'arbitro, attraverso il VAR".



Il copione, lo spartito, la banda musicale.

LOL


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma dai, non si può tornare ora al 4-3-3, devi fare un mercato per quel modulo.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.

Ma solo per me era palese che non si andava da nessuna parte?


----------



## Lucocco 2 (25 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A giampà, tra 3 gare c'è il derby!
> Staremo ancora a cercare indicazioni mentre quelli ci passeggiano sopra?? O_O
> 
> 
> ...



Lui ha detto che pensava che il problema fosse Suso, nel senso che bisognava adattare lui come trequartista. Dopo la partita di questa sera, si è reso conto che Piatek non è adatto a questo modulo. E quindi, dalla prossima, Sì cercheranno altre soluzioni per bon snaturare le caratteristiche dei giocatori


----------



## markjordan (25 Agosto 2019)

ma cesena ?
avvisaglie a iosa
malissimo


----------



## Guglielmo90 (25 Agosto 2019)

Comunque è colpa del mercato incompleto per l'ennesima volta. Siamo di nuovo inadatti per qualsiasi tipo di modulo.. assurdo..


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
> Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
> Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
> Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
> ...



Lo sapevano tutti, è davvero grave sta cosa.


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma anche volendo passare al 4-3-3 servono gli esterni! Dovresti prendere un esterno a sinistra in poco tempo, no, non ci siamo così. Senza contare che servirebbe anche a destra.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Agosto 2019)

Il modo piu difficile è il 442. Lo utlizza l'Atletico Madrid che ha dei grandi giocatori. Dove vuoi andare con i vari Borini Cast; Chala... e compagnia bella...


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*. Dobbiamo riorganizzare quelli davanti. Pensavo che il problema fosse solo Suso in quel ruolo ma non è solo lui. Siamo sterili davanti. Ma non c'è nulla da buttare. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Il fallo di mano? Poteva starci. Vanno valutate le dinamiche. Credo che spetti alla sensibilità dell'arbitro, attraverso il VAR".



Adesso se ne accorgono.
Dopo essere stati presi a pallate dall’udinese.

Ce ne siamo accorti noi e non il maestro?!

Quindi se arriva Correa dove lo mettiamo nel 4-3-3?!?!?

Ma andate a fancubo


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Comunque è colpa del mercato incompleto per l'ennesima volta. Siamo di nuovo inadatti per qualsiasi tipo di modulo.. assurdo..



Questa è una sacrosanta verità. 
Posto che almeno a centrocampo si poteva cominciare con gente nel suo ruolo (bennacer regista, kessie mezzala e paquetà trequartista)


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*. Dobbiamo riorganizzare quelli davanti. Pensavo che il problema fosse solo Suso in quel ruolo ma non è solo lui. Siamo sterili davanti. Ma non c'è nulla da buttare. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Il fallo di mano? Poteva starci. Vanno valutate le dinamiche. Credo che spetti alla sensibilità dell'arbitro, attraverso il VAR".



Queste dichiarazioni mi lasciano senza parole...

Ma come fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie??? Ma che dice??? Se Piatek non ha segnato nemmeno un goal...

Questa sconfitta riporterà finalmente tutti sul pianeta terra dopo le sciocchezze teoriche che ci hanno propinato in queste settimane, ma ho paura che farà male perché se cambiamo subito modulo, se cominciamo a buttare in campo i nuovi aspettandosi chissà cosa, se ci prende la paura alla seconda giornata facciamo una brutta fine quest'anno.

Se c'è un'idea come sbandierano da settimane allora si vada fino in fondo. Purtroppo, come ho detto fin dal principio, al Milan non si può costruire NULLA, NULLA DI NULLA, inutile illudersi. 
Perché ora Giampaolo verrà stritolato dall'ambiente, divorato come quelli prima di lui, e a seguire toccherà a Maldini e Boban.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2019)

il 4-3-1-2 senza punta e trequartista ,il 4-3-3 senza l'esterno sinistro come da 10 anni a questa parte.. Vedano di decidere entro stanotte quale tipo di giocatore acquistare domani mattina


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Queste dichiarazioni mi lasciano senza parole...
> 
> Ma come fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie??? Ma che dice??? Se Piatek non ha segnato nemmeno un goal...
> 
> ...



Al Milan serve un Berlusconi 2, altroché progetti.

Ripartire dal Tribunale, ripuliti, senza zavorre di bilancio, senza boiate e presi a prezzo di saldo da un proprietario ambizioso che voglia cavalcare il senso di rivalsa dei tifosi del Diavolo presi a pesci in faccia da troppi anni.

Il progetto, la pazienza ecc, vanno bene al Napoli, alla Roma, alla Lazio, al Borussia.

Non al Milan. Come non andrebbero alla Juve, all’Inter, al Bayern, al Real, al Barca ecc. Tutte tifoserie cromosomicamente vincenti.


----------



## Ciora (25 Agosto 2019)

.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Agosto 2019)

Sono sconcertato da queste dichiarazioni. Non me lo aspettavo. Non può dire certe cose alla prima giornata. Dopo 2 mesi.


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Queste dichiarazioni mi lasciano senza parole...
> 
> Ma come fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie??? Ma che dice??? Se Piatek non ha segnato nemmeno un goal...
> 
> ...



Mi trovo d' accordo con te. Ritornare al 4-3-3 sarebbe la prova provata che non c' e' alcun progetto pero' Giampaolo si e' preso la responsabilita' di scelte davvero troppo pesanti quest' oggi.


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Agosto 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Sono sconcertato da queste dichiarazioni. Non me lo aspettavo. Non può dire certe cose alla prima giornata. Dopo 2 mesi.



Esatto, sono sconcertato anche io. Solo ora se ne accorgono? Per me dobbiamo continuare col 4-3-1-2 e far fuori quel cavolo di Suso, Chala e Casti


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*. Dobbiamo riorganizzare quelli davanti. Pensavo che il problema fosse solo Suso in quel ruolo ma non è solo lui. Siamo sterili davanti. Ma non c'è nulla da buttare. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Il fallo di mano? Poteva starci. Vanno valutate le dinamiche. Credo che spetti alla sensibilità dell'arbitro, attraverso il VAR".


Grande! Insomma fino ad ora non ci ha capito un kaiser! Fantastico.

Ragazzi, questo si dimette entro qualche giornata.


----------



## Pampu7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*. Dobbiamo riorganizzare quelli davanti. Pensavo che il problema fosse solo Suso in quel ruolo ma non è solo lui. Siamo sterili davanti. Ma non c'è nulla da buttare. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Il fallo di mano? Poteva starci. Vanno valutate le dinamiche. Credo che spetti alla sensibilità dell'arbitro, attraverso il VAR".



E via di 4-3-3 e ennesima stagione da buttare


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2019)

Lo ripeto da mesi, con questa rosa, il modulo migliore e il 433 con Suso a destra, Piatek centrale e Jack a sinistra...
Leao e un centrale e non so come potrebbe giocare da esterno sinistro... ma ha comunque caratteristiche interessanti per quel ruolo.

Giampaolo e piu intelligente di quello che pensavo... non so se bastera, ma e un punto a suo favore.

Invece la cosa sconcertante e il mercato e l'obiettivo Correa... se lo prendiamo poi dove lo mettiamo?
E tutti quei esterni interessantissimi, tutto dribbling e velocita che potevamo prendere, come faremo a prenderli in 5-6 giorni?


----------



## uolfetto (25 Agosto 2019)

prendere un allenatore che faceva il 4-3-3 (come quasi tutti) e comprare due esterni, anche giovani, che andassero a completare una batteria di 4 aggiungendosi a suso e castillejo era troppo semplice come strategia. a noi ci piace fare le cose complicate.


----------



## David Drills (25 Agosto 2019)

A me sfugge, ma solo perchè sono un *******, perchè il trequartista non può essere Paquetà (che altrove è nullo) e la seconda punta, un po' spostato sulla destra ma con compiti esclusivamente offensivi, Borini.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Mi trovo d' accordo con te. Ritornare al 4-3-3 sarebbe la prova provata che non c' e' alcun progetto pero' Giampaolo si e' preso la responsabilita' di scelte davvero troppo pesanti quest' oggi.



Il problema non è il modulo, sono i tre davanti.
Già lo scorso anno facevamo pena e tutti intendevano liquidare il problema dicendo che basta cambiare l'allenatore... certo come no.

È l'ennesima riconferma che cambiare l'allenatore non serve assolutamente a nulla se non si cambiano le caratteristiche di base della squadra con coerenza.

Ora una settimana ci separa dal baratro. Se non sistemiamo la rosa con questa spocchia che abbiamo quest'anno ci prendiamo delle tranvate epocali, si rischia di rendere epocale questa stagione per davvero.


----------



## MassimoRE (25 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questa è una sacrosanta verità.
> Posto che almeno a centrocampo si poteva cominciare con gente nel suo ruolo (bennacer regista, kessie mezzala e paquetà trequartista)



Esatto, io veramente divento pazzo per capire il motivo per cui non li ha fatti giocare, specie Kessie, e poi si lamenta che c’erano giocatori fuori ruolo, e che li ho messi io Borini mezzala e Castillejo punta? Per non parlare di Calha e Suso.


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Agosto 2019)

No ragazzi non ci siamo. Così diventa l'ennesimo mercato confusionario. Si è fatto per la prima volta un mercato in funzione del modulo, ora completassero l'opera, cacciassero le palle e comprassero due giocatori forti lì davanti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*. Dobbiamo riorganizzare quelli davanti. Pensavo che il problema fosse solo Suso in quel ruolo ma non è solo lui. Siamo sterili davanti. Ma non c'è nulla da buttare. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Il fallo di mano? Poteva starci. Vanno valutate le dinamiche. Credo che spetti alla sensibilità dell'arbitro, attraverso il VAR".



Ma questo piazza Piatek e Casti immobili in mezzo ai centrali dell'Udinese e si stupisce che non si crea nulla?
Mette Calhanoglu regista e Borini mezz'ala e si stupisce?
E Suso, che in vita sua non ha mai fatto più di dieci partite decenti a stagione?
Pensa di essere ancora all'Empoli questo qua....


----------



## IlMusagete (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*. Dobbiamo riorganizzare quelli davanti. Pensavo che il problema fosse solo Suso in quel ruolo ma non è solo lui. Siamo sterili davanti. Ma non c'è nulla da buttare. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Il fallo di mano? Poteva starci. Vanno valutate le dinamiche. Credo che spetti alla sensibilità dell'arbitro, attraverso il VAR".



Beh direi che possiamo già chiudere bottega alla prima giornata, queste dichiarazioni sono sconcertanti, ma la colpa ora la do TUTTA alla dirigenza che non sono stati capaci di dare ad un allenatore da 4312 un trequartista ed una seconda punta funzionali all'idea di Giampaolo; ho la nausea già ad agosto e mai mi era capitato in più di 20 anni di tifo.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (25 Agosto 2019)

A questo punto, credo che da domani andremo su un esterno a sinistra. L'unico giocatore forte in quel ruolo, sul mercato, credo sia Everton. L'importante è che facciano una scelta e la portino avanti


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il modulo, sono i tre davanti.
> Già lo scorso anno facevamo pena e tutti intendevano liquidare il problema dicendo che basta cambiare l'allenatore... certo come no.
> 
> È l'ennesima riconferma che cambiare l'allenatore non serve assolutamente a nulla se non si cambiano le caratteristiche di base della squadra con coerenza.
> ...



Manca l'esterno sinistro dai tempi di Mirabelli... niente di nuovo purtroppo.
Pero gia con un Jack non dico che hai risolto il problema, ma non sei nemmeno nella melma totale come lo siamo ora con il 4312.


----------



## markjordan (25 Agosto 2019)

adesso ho capito perche' amici che seguono il cesena lo odiano (veramente)


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> No ragazzi non ci siamo. Così diventa l'ennesimo mercato confusionario. Si è fatto per la prima volta un mercato in funzione del modulo, ora completassero l'opera, cacciassero le palle e comprassero due giocatori forti lì davanti.



Tra il 4312 e il 433 il mercato cambia solo per le punte... quindi non vedo in base a cosa sarebbe confusionario visto che l'unico preso per giocare nei tre davanti e Leao che lo puo fare in entrambi i moduli... 

Meglio cambiare ORA e prendere un esterno sinistro che continuare con il 4312 e poi essere fregati a mercato chiuso.

il 4312 senza fenomeni e morto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*. Dobbiamo riorganizzare quelli davanti. Pensavo che il problema fosse solo Suso in quel ruolo ma non è solo lui. Siamo sterili davanti. Ma non c'è nulla da buttare. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Il fallo di mano? Poteva starci. Vanno valutate le dinamiche. Credo che spetti alla sensibilità dell'arbitro, attraverso il VAR".


Rifletti pure sui tre davanti, io invece rifletterei sulla possibilità di mandarne a quel paese un paio. Ci serve un attaccante e un trequartista. Quei famosi 40 milioni in sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate che Idiott non ha messo... forse quelle due lacune che abbiamo le avremmo colmate. Forse... eh... dico FORSE.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
> Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
> Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
> Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
> ...



incredibile dover sentire sta roba


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il copione, lo spartito, la banda musicale.
> 
> LOL



Come avevamo detto pochi mesi fa, Giampaolo non arriva alle castagne.


----------



## luigi61 (25 Agosto 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> A questo punto, credo che da domani andremo su un esterno a sinistra. L'unico giocatore forte in quel ruolo, sul mercato, credo sia Everton. L'importante è che facciano una scelta e la portino avanti



amico tifoso è estremamente grave rendersi conto delle reali necessità della rosa alla prima di campionato a mercato quasi finito; aggiungiamo i paletti imposti sul mercato dalla societa e il quadro diventa drammatico


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rifletti pure sui tre davanti, io invece rifletterei sulla possibilità di mandarne a quel paese un paio. Ci serve un attaccante e un trequartista. Quei famosi 40 milioni in sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate che Idiott non ha messo... forse quelle due lacune che abbiamo le avremmo colmate. Forse... eh... dico FORSE.



Non dirlo Ale, non dirlo.

Come insegna Zio Zosimo prima torni in CL e poi, solo poi, aumenti i ricavi (con buona pace di quanto fatto da Suning che aumentò di un terzo i ricavi dell’Inda prima della CL).

Come si possa entrare in CL con questi scappati di casa, poi, è un mistero che solo zio Zosimo può spiegare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Agosto 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Comunque è colpa del mercato incompleto per l'ennesima volta. Siamo di nuovo inadatti per qualsiasi tipo di modulo.. assurdo..



Esatto. Come al solito mercato con giocatori che arrivano in ritardo e non lavorano dall'inizio del ritiro. Cessioni che non sono state fatte. La seconda punta/esterno con determinate caratteristiche che serviva assolutamente non è stata presa ancora una volta. E correa per quanto possa essere utile non rappresenta quel tipo di profilo,almeno secondo me.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Queste dichiarazioni mi lasciano senza parole...
> 
> Ma come fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie??? Ma che dice??? Se Piatek non ha segnato nemmeno un goal...
> 
> ...



giusto!

ma che vuol dire che non si può costruire? non si può perchè c'è gente che non è capace e una società fantoccio. hanno sbagliato tutto quest'estate per ora, e non diciamo che alcuni non lo avevano detto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> prendere un allenatore che faceva il 4-3-3 (come quasi tutti) e comprare due esterni, anche giovani, che andassero a completare una batteria di 4 aggiungendosi a suso e castillejo era troppo semplice come strategia. a noi ci piace fare le cose complicate.



lo dico da 3 mesi, ma ne sapranno più i dirigenti di noi 2 no?

a quanto pare... no


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il modulo, sono i tre davanti.
> Già lo scorso anno facevamo pena e tutti intendevano liquidare il problema dicendo che basta cambiare l'allenatore... certo come no.
> 
> È l'ennesima riconferma che cambiare l'allenatore non serve assolutamente a nulla se non si cambiano le caratteristiche di base della squadra con coerenza.
> ...



il gol preso è colpa dei 3 davanti? è una squadra senza alcun criterio, molto peggio dello scorso anno.

c'era da tenere la base dello scorso anno con un allenatore adeguato. metti una squadra così in mano a giampi e peggiori ancora di più! bastava donadoni ed 1 esterno per essere meglio di oggi, riuscire a peggiorare è impresa titanica.

da malafede.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non dirlo Ale, non dirlo.
> 
> Come insegna Zio Zosimo prima torni in CL e poi, solo poi, aumenti i ricavi (con buona pace di quanto fatto da Suning che aumentò di un terzo i ricavi dell’Inda prima della CL).
> 
> Come si possa entrare in CL con questi scappati di casa, poi, è un mistero che solo zio Zosimo può spiegare.


Eh ma noi UTONTI che attacchiamo il povero fondo Idiott e Tutanscaron uscito dal sarcofago non capiamo niente!1!1! Ignoranti megalomanihhhh1!1!1!


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Agosto 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tra il 4312 e il 433 il mercato cambia solo per le punte... quindi non vedo in base a cosa sarebbe confusionario visto che l'unico preso per giocare nei tre davanti e Leao che lo puo fare in entrambi i moduli...
> 
> Meglio cambiare ORA e prendere un esterno sinistro che continuare con il 4312 e poi essere fregati a mercato chiuso.
> 
> il 4312 senza fenomeni e morto.



Si perché comunque non avrebbe senso prendere Leao che non è un esterno, a quel punto quei fondi potevano essere impiegati direttamente per l' Everton di turno e il tempo impiegato per trattare correa l'avremmo impiegato per prendere un esterno destro. Senza contare tutto il tempo sprecato per il modulo. Secondo me Giampaolo si incaponisce troppo quando dice che serve non snaturare i giocatori ma trovare la soluzione migliore per renderli a meglio, quando la soluzione è spedirli su marte e sostituirli con altri. 
Abbiamo giocatori come Suso, Castillejo e Chalanoglu di difficile collocazione tattica sia per il 4-3-1-2 e sia per il 4-3-3. Vanno sostituiti non riadattati.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (25 Agosto 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> amico tifoso è estremamente grave rendersi conto delle reali necessità della rosa alla prima di campionato a mercato quasi finito; aggiungiamo i paletti imposti sul mercato dalla societa e il quadro diventa drammatico



Però sarebbe ancora più grave continuare a ripetere gli stessi errori. Si è fatto un esperimento, a quanto pare non è andato bene, quindi si torna al modulo più congeniale per gli attaccanti. In una settimana di mercato, c'è il tempo per cogliere qualche affare. Ovviamente, non possiamo più perdere neanche un secondo


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> No ragazzi non ci siamo. Così diventa l'ennesimo mercato confusionario. Si è fatto per la prima volta un mercato in funzione del modulo, ora completassero l'opera, cacciassero le palle e comprassero due giocatori forti lì davanti.



in realtà per me questa è una leggenda....

un terzino sinistro che ne avevi già 3, 2 centrocampisti di una retrocessa e 2 marchette a dei procuratori/società...

non trovo niente difunzionale in realtà


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2019)

Quando sono uscite le prime voci su Suso trequartista e Giampy, invece di presentarsi davanti ai microfoni insultando tutti, si è messo a lodare Suso, avremmo dovuto capirlo subito che sarebbe finita malissimo.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*. Dobbiamo riorganizzare quelli davanti. Pensavo che il problema fosse solo Suso in quel ruolo ma non è solo lui. Siamo sterili davanti. Ma non c'è nulla da buttare. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Il fallo di mano? Poteva starci. Vanno valutate le dinamiche. Credo che spetti alla sensibilità dell'arbitro, attraverso il VAR".



Qui dentro su piatek non adatto lo dicevamo dall'inizio. Fin dalla prima partita in ICC. Qua sono due le cose. O in questo forum siamo dei geni oppure appena arrivano al Milan diventano degli incompetenti. Poi c'è la terza ipotesi. Che o si fa come dice il presidente oppure si va a casa.


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in realtà per me questa è una leggenda....
> 
> un terzino sinistro che ne avevi già 3, 2 centrocampisti di una retrocessa e 2 marchette a dei procuratori/società...
> 
> non trovo niente difunzionale in realtà



Il terzino di spinta è voluto dai. Bennacer e Krunic anche. Su Leao ho dei dubbi. Poi si può discutere sulla qualità di tutti i giocatori. Ma già ad oggi è un mercato incompleto per il 4-3-1-2, immagina te per un 4-3-3 a una settimana dalla chiusura. E se accorge solo ora. È tutto così surreale!


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il modulo, sono i tre davanti.
> Già lo scorso anno facevamo pena e tutti intendevano liquidare il problema dicendo che basta cambiare l'allenatore... certo come no.
> 
> È l'ennesima riconferma che cambiare l'allenatore non serve assolutamente a nulla se non si cambiano le caratteristiche di base della squadra con coerenza.
> ...



Diciamo che i problemi sul tappeto sono diversi ma non mi pare che il problema siano solo i 3 davanti. Qui mi pare ci siano problemi di fluidità di manovra, di movimenti senza palla, di terzini che non allargano il gioco. Per il resto speriamo che in qualche modo questa settimana sia proficua pero' se non acquistiamo qualcuno che ci dia imprevidibilita' e movimento e non rivoluzioniamo pesantemente le gerarchie dalla cintola in su la vedo nera.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2019)

Maldini e Boban non hanno nulla da dire ai giornalisti? Che degrado


----------



## David Drills (25 Agosto 2019)

Ma gli schemi offensivi del 433 sono uguali a quelli del 4312 che abbiamo (?) studiato per un mese e mezzo? Chiedo per un amico.


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Maldini e Boban non hanno nulla da dire ai giornalisti? Che degrado


Scuola Galliani... Quando si perde si scappa come i conigli.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Scuola Galliani... Quando si perde si scappa come i conigli.



Brutto da dire ma è la verità.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Il terzino di spinta è voluto dai. Bennacer e Krunic anche. Su Leao ho dei dubbi. Poi si può discutere sulla qualità di tutti i giocatori. Ma già ad oggi è un mercato incompleto per il 4-3-1-2, immagina te per un 4-3-3 a una settimana dalla chiusura. E se accorge solo ora. È tutto così surreale!



ma infatti questa stagione è già da buttare. spero solo che il BILANCIO sia migliorato perchè quest'anno non lo recuperi più dalla metà classifica. e tutti i calciatori che potevi vendere (musacchio, donnarumma, silva, RR) a cifre decenti l'anno prox li devi regalare.

segnatelo


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Queste dichiarazioni mi lasciano senza parole...
> 
> Ma come fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie??? Ma che dice??? Se Piatek non ha segnato nemmeno un goal...
> 
> ...



Si ma le scelte le fanno loro eh. Da come parli pare che siamo noi tifosi a decidere per loro e le loro sorti. Non scherziamo dai. Mercato senza senso per il 4 3 1 2 e per di più adesso si pensa di cambiare. Qua si sfiora il dilettantismo


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Manca l'esterno sinistro dai tempi di Mirabelli... niente di nuovo purtroppo.
> Pero gia con un Jack non dico che hai risolto il problema, ma non sei nemmeno nella melma totale come lo siamo ora con il 4312.



Suso non può fare il 433, penso sia una delle verità dell'umanità. Ormai lo conosco meglio di mia mamma.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eh ma noi UTONTI che attacchiamo il povero fondo Idiott e Tutanscaron uscito dal sarcofago non capiamo niente!1!1! Ignoranti megalomanihhhh1!1!1!



Oltre che teste di casco, come mi è stato detto altrove.


----------



## Kdkobain (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Oltre che teste di casco, come mi è stato detto altrove.



Non cambiare le parole, ho detto ***** non casco =P XD


----------



## kekkopot (25 Agosto 2019)

Adesso torniamo al 4-3-3 e Leao quando giocherà? A.Silva sarà inutile (anche se lo sarebbe anche su un 4-3-1-2, ma tralasciamo il discorso) e, come ormai da anni, non abbiamo un ala SX. Spero non stia pensando a Chalanoglu lì perchè senò è da esonero immediato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Non cambiare le parole, ho detto ***** non casco =P XD



Hai ragione. 

Era per essere meno volgare ed evitare parole censurate, noblesse oblige.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che i problemi sul tappeto sono diversi ma non mi pare che il problema siano solo i 3 davanti. Qui mi pare ci siano problemi di fluidità di manovra, di movimenti senza palla, di terzini che non allargano il gioco. Per il resto speriamo che in qualche modo questa settimana sia proficua pero' se non acquistiamo qualcuno che ci dia imprevidibilita' e movimento e non rivoluzioniamo pesantemente le gerarchie dalla cintola in su la vedo nera.



Caccia Suso e Castillejo e metti dentro due giocatori decenti adatti ai rispettivi ruoli e la squadra cambia completamente. 
Negli altri reparti abbiamo tanti nuovi da inserire e sarà complicato per le pressioni che ci sono, ma davanti no, davanti sono questi aspettando Leao che è poco più di un ragazzo.


----------



## Kdkobain (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Era per essere meno volgare ed evitare parole censurate, noblesse oblige.



Ma la volgarità è giusta in alcune situazioni, e tutto questo "latinorum" a casaccio aiuta non poco nella valutazione =P


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2019)

Comunque l'assenza di Bakayoko si è fatta sentire eccome. Meno male che non serviva.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Ma la volgarità è giusta in alcune situazioni, e tutto questo "latinorum" a casaccio aiuta non poco nella valutazione =P



Non sapevo che il francese fosse latinorum, grazie dottò.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Si ma le scelte le fanno loro eh. Da come parli pare che siamo noi tifosi a decidere per loro e le loro sorti. Non scherziamo dai. Mercato senza senso per il 4 3 1 2 e per di più adesso si pensa di cambiare. Qua si sfiora il dilettantismo



Ma che i tifosi... io parlo dell'ambiente.
Si arriva alla prima partita completamente impreparati, e si sapeva, ma addirittura cambiare modulo subito è ridicolo dopo che si sbandiera il 4312 da due mesi.

Si deve avere la coerenza di andare avanti fino in fondo. Invece per le pressioni vedrai che caos ci sarà ora, una situazione già vista ai tempi di Montella e dei suoi esperimenti tattici.


----------



## Kdkobain (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non sapevo che il francese fosse latinorum, grazie dottò.



Ben consapevole che fosse francese, ma il mio "latinorum" era una citazione....peccato che non l'hai colta, potevi imparare qualcosa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Ben consapevole che fosse francese, ma il mio "latinorum" era una citazione....peccato che non l'hai colta, potevi imparare qualcosa



L’ho colta eccome Don Abbondio, ma quando vuole potrà darmi lezioni, la pagherò profumatamente. 

Il profumo però potrebbe non piacerle. 

Si rilassi dottò.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma che i tifosi... io parlo dell'ambiente.
> Si arriva alla prima partita completamente impreparati, e si sapeva, ma addirittura cambiare modulo subito è ridicolo dopo che si sbandiera il 4312 da due mesi.
> 
> Si deve avere la coerenza di andare avanti fino in fondo. Invece per le pressioni vedrai che caos ci sarà ora, una situazione già vista ai tempi di Montella e dei suoi esperimenti tattici.



Appunto. Però dici ora mi raccomando prendiamocela con Maldini Boban e Giampaolo. Ripeto le decisioni le prendono loro. Cosa è sto ambiente se non loro? Purtroppo l'inesperienza a lungo andare si pagherà a caro prezzo. Comunque ormai è anche inutile deprimersi. No ne usciamo più fin quando non si farà tabula rasa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Mi faranno rimpiangere Gino


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Appunto. Però dici ora mi raccomando prendiamocela con Maldini Boban e Giampaolo. Ripeto le decisioni le prendono loro. Cosa è sto ambiente se non loro? Purtroppo l'inesperienza a lungo andare si pagherà a caro prezzo. Comunque ormai è anche inutile deprimersi. No ne usciamo più fin quando non si farà tabula rasa.



Basterebbe cambiare gli attaccanti, ma purtroppo prendiamo solo bidoni da anni e anni a parte il povero Piatek che comunque non è Lewandowski.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Caccia Suso e Castillejo e metti dentro due giocatori decenti adatti ai rispettivi ruoli e la squadra cambia completamente.
> Negli altri reparti abbiamo tanti nuovi da inserire e sarà complicato per le pressioni che ci sono, ma davanti no, davanti sono questi aspettando Leao che è poco più di un ragazzo.


Già... trequartista e seconda punta... quello che dico anche io.


----------



## Kdkobain (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> L’ho colta eccome Don Abbondio, ma quando vuole potrà darmi lezioni, la pagherò profumatamente.
> 
> Il profumo però potrebbe non piacerle.
> 
> Si rilassi dottò.



Chi ti dice che non sia già professore o magnifico rettore ? 
Chi si altera, la mia era solo una precisazione, caro il mio scolaretto


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Basterebbe cambiare gli attaccanti, ma purtroppo prendiamo solo bidoni da anni e anni a parte il povero Piatek che comunque non è Lewandowski.



mercato scellerato infatti. Fatto da loro però non dall'ambiente. Abbiamo speso male e non prendendo ciò che serviva. Adesso voglio vedere come faremo 4 3 3. Impazzisco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

.


----------



## IlMusagete (25 Agosto 2019)

Io spero vivamente che queste dichiarazioni siano un modo per svegliare la dirigenza a prendergli veramente i giocatori che chiede lui, è l'unico modo sensato che trovo per farmi digerire queste parole in questo momento, davvero.


----------



## Kdkobain (25 Agosto 2019)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

.


----------



## Kdkobain (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


>



Sure, that was the right translation from ur strange foreign language... quite vanished i think. Better to express it in englisg, for international readers of this forum.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Sure, that was the right translation from ur strange foreign language... quite vanished i think. Better to express it in englisg, for international readers of this forum.



Let’s cut it out, doc. 

Otherwhise i might be forced to go into my personal “all work and no play makes Jack a dull boy” mode. And that would be a shitshow, believe me, you don’t wanna see what i’m capable of. Trust me sugar tits, you really don’t.


----------



## King of the North (25 Agosto 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Queste dichiarazioni mi lasciano senza parole...
> 
> Ma come fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie??? Ma che dice??? Se Piatek non ha segnato nemmeno un goal...
> 
> ...



Ho visto l’intervista del post partita è quello che ne è uscito è un Gianpaolo davvero molto deluso. Le sue dichiarazioni possono essere lette in due modi: 
1 - mi sono reso conto che con gli attaccanti a disposizione non posso fare il 4312
2 - la società deve intervenire sul mercato al più presto perché con gli uomini a disposizione non posso fare il mio calcio.


----------



## Kdkobain (25 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Let’s cut it out, doc.
> 
> Otherwhise i might be forced to go into my personal “all work and no play makes Jack a dull boy” mode. And that would be a shitshow, believe me, you don’t wanna see what i’m capable of. Trust me sugartits, you really don’t.



ahahaha, u're such an asshole . Better u keep suck ur thumb and reach mommy's skirt, the stupid Jack meet such a terrible fate in the end.


----------



## sipno (25 Agosto 2019)

Il problema non è suso e nemmeno l'attacco... siamo sterili per il centrocampo demente che ha messo in campo.

L'Udinese ci ha stuprati!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

.


----------



## Kdkobain (25 Agosto 2019)

.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Agosto 2019)

Giampaolo gente Giampaolo... Almeno c'era Simone Inzaghi no. Giampaolo!


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2019)

...e Gattuso gode...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

.


----------



## Kdkobain (25 Agosto 2019)

.


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*. Dobbiamo riorganizzare quelli davanti. Pensavo che il problema fosse solo Suso in quel ruolo ma non è solo lui. Siamo sterili davanti. Ma non c'è nulla da buttare. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Il fallo di mano? Poteva starci. Vanno valutate le dinamiche. Credo che spetti alla sensibilità dell'arbitro, attraverso il VAR".



Al di là delle prestazioni ampiamente insufficienti da parte di tutti, al di là del valore dei giocatori, al di là dell'equivoco tattico e tecnico di nome Suso, se metti in campo un 4.3.1.2 con i terzini bloccati e quindi senza avere sbocchi sulle fasce e con Castillejo punta, te la vai a giocare proprio per non segnare. Non sono nessuno per spernacchiare il titolo di maestro assegnato a Giampaolo, ma qui si tratta proprio di concetti basali. Non schieri un giocatore così leggero e evanescente (ampiamente dimostrato per tutto il precampionato) in un ruolo che non ha mai ricoperto e non sa ricoprire, piuttosto rispolveri Andrè Silva (cattivissima la sua gestione) o ancora meglio butti dentro il ragazzone Leao, di gran lunga ipotizzabile il più adatto per la partita di oggi. Non schieri Rodriguez in fascia, ma proprio come idea di base non dovresti nemmeno contemplarlo un terzino che non fa la fascia, per un modulo come quello che mi vai a proporre. Piuttosto metti Borini, metti Conti con Calabria invertito, ma proprio come idea di fondo. Poi possono giocare male, ma non ti suicidi tatticamente con un interprete che non ha nelle corde ciò che viene rischiesto che faccia. 
Si potrebbe continuare, i punti da chiarire sono tantissimi, diciamo che questi sono i principali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Giampaolo a Sky commenta il KO contro l'Udinese:"Perdere non va mai bene se ti chiami MIlan. La partita mi ha dato molte indicazioni nel senso che riesci a leggere ciò che si fa bene e meno. Vado oltre il risultato negativo. Cerco di fare un'analisi più approfondita sulla partita. La capacità di interpretare alcune cose. Nella sconfitta ci sono tanti spunti sui cui riflettere. Mi aspettavo di più dal punto di vista caratteriale? Pigrizia no. Il possesso deve avere uno sviluppo migliore. Non per responsabilità dei ragazzi ma per caratteristiche dei ragazzi. Il mercato? Non mi interessa. Rifletto sui tre davanti. Lo spunto è la specificità dei nostri attaccanti di poter fare alcune cose rispetto ad altre. Il rigore? Non so. E' un dettaglio che può spostare l'esito di una partita. Ma la mia visione è un altro Milan nelle soluzioni offensivo. Suso è straordinario tecnicamente, può giocare anche lì. E' Piatek che ha caratteristiche diverse da prima punta. *Vedremo un 4-3-3 dalla prossima? Bisogna lavorare. Si rischia di snaturare i giocatori. La partita di oggi mi ha dato tante indicazioni. I tre davanti devono recitare un altro copione. Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie*. Dobbiamo riorganizzare quelli davanti. Pensavo che il problema fosse solo Suso in quel ruolo ma non è solo lui. Siamo sterili davanti. Ma non c'è nulla da buttare. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa. Il fallo di mano? Poteva starci. Vanno valutate le dinamiche. Credo che spetti alla sensibilità dell'arbitro, attraverso il VAR".



Sparatemi.. Sparatemi davvero.. Altra stagione buttata.. Ma del resto il mercato RIDICOLO che abbiamo fatto non poteva portare ad altro.. Ho speso due mesi a dire di far su 65-70 milioni dal fenomeno in porta e da sugo.. Ma figuriamoci..i due fenomeni....


----------



## luigi61 (25 Agosto 2019)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Al di là delle prestazioni ampiamente insufficienti da parte di tutti, al di là del valore dei giocatori, al di là dell'equivoco tattico e tecnico di nome Suso, se metti in campo un 4.3.1.2 con i terzini bloccati e quindi senza avere sbocchi sulle fasce e con Castillejo punta, te la vai a giocare proprio per non segnare. Non sono nessuno per spernacchiare il titolo di maestro assegnato a Giampaolo, ma qui si tratta proprio di concetti basali. Non schieri un giocatore così leggero e evanescente (ampiamente dimostrato per tutto il precampionato) in un ruolo che non ha mai ricoperto e non sa ricoprire, piuttosto rispolveri Andrè Silva (cattivissima la sua gestione) o ancora meglio butti dentro il ragazzone Leao, di gran lunga ipotizzabile il più adatto per la partita di oggi. Non schieri Rodriguez in fascia, ma proprio come idea di base non dovresti nemmeno contemplarlo un terzino che non fa la fascia, per un modulo come quello che mi vai a proporre. Piuttosto metti Borini, metti Conti con Calabria invertito, ma proprio come idea di fondo. Poi possono giocare male, ma non ti suicidi tatticamente con un interprete che non ha nelle corde ciò che viene rischiesto che faccia.
> Si potrebbe continuare, i punti da chiarire sono tantissimi, diciamo che questi sono i principali.



Mica poco....tanta tantissima roba; la mia opinione è che Giampaolo, che non è un top ma nemmeno l'ultimo arrivato sia condizionato anche dalle necessità societarie di mercato; nella speranza di piazzare qualche "rottame" deve giocoforza anche farli giocare altrimenti le speranze di cederli si azzerano, poi posso ovviamente sbagliarmi..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Qui dentro su piatek non adatto lo dicevamo dall'inizio. Fin dalla prima partita in ICC. Qua sono due le cose. O in questo forum siamo dei geni oppure appena arrivano al Milan diventano degli incompetenti. Poi c'è la terza ipotesi. Che o si fa come dice il presidente oppure si va a casa.



La terza.

Ci hai preso.


----------



## cris (25 Agosto 2019)

Saran 10 anni che stiamo qua a fare un sacco di parole. Finche non si cacceranno i soldi senza tante palle sul fpf, staremo nella stessa situazione...
Deve arrivare un presidente che cacci la grana, il resto è fuffa...

Si susseguono dirigenti, proprietari, ex calciatori rossoneri, nulla cambia. Qui dentro si anticipa tutto di settimane o mesi e nessuno qui dentro è pagato milioni. 
Un po di dignità tra i dirigenti di ammettere che 4-5 elementi della rosa, messi puntualmente titolari, andrebbero spediti su Marte, non ce l ha nessuno, Maldini compreso.


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque l'assenza di Bakayoko si è fatta sentire eccome. Meno male che non serviva.



È mancato Bennacer, altro che Bakayoko. 
Quello resta una Pippa, tranquillo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Agosto 2019)

cris ha scritto:


> Saran 10 anni che stiamo qua a fare un sacco di parole. Finche non si cacceranno i soldi senza tante palle sul fpf, staremo nella stessa situazione...
> Deve arrivare un presidente che cacci la grana, il resto è fuffa...



Punto e stop.

Senza un altro 1986 e un altro Belluccone non se ne esce, inutile farsi illusioni.

L’unica cosa è che dovrà anche far diventare il Milan una società moderna che col tempo si sorregga da se, ma all’inizio, per rimettere in sesto questo gigante dormiente, serviranno spese poderose.


Se trovi un gigante morente di 10 metri che pesa due tonnellate in mezzo al deserto e lo vuoi rimettere in sesto mica lo rimetti in sesto dandogli un brodino e dicendogli “alzati e cammina con le tue gambe”.

Come minimo devi portargli delle vacche intere da mangiare e delle damigiane su damigiane di birra fresca.

Il Milan questo è: un gigante morente.


----------



## Igniorante (25 Agosto 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
> Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
> Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
> Non avevamo avuto avvisaglie.
> ...



Ma dai, con i grandi acquisti di quest'estate era impensabile fare così male


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Agosto 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> È mancato Bennacer, altro che Bakayoko.
> Quello resta una Pippa, tranquillo.



Secondo me quello che hai come avatar avrebbe giocato meglio dei cessi che hanno sporcato la maglia del Milan quest'oggi.


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Agosto 2019)

È stata una brutta prestazione. Ma un po' si era capito dalla conferenza di ieri che eravamo ancora un cantiere aperto, e che oggi avremmo fatto ridere. 
Le parole sue le leggo come un messaggio alla società: "o fate due acquisti oppure sono costretto a cambiare modulo e non posso esprimere il mio calcio".

Detto questo, mi auguro che oggi Giampaolo abbia capito che:

- Castillejo seconda punta può giocarci solo se é l'ultima opzione possibile, tipo che manco Reina può giocarci

- Rodriguez...non ho piú la forza di lamentarmene e insultarlo. Scarso, scarso davvero. 

- Calhanoglu regista potrebbe anche giocarci. In Serie B. 

- Borini mezzala...ma Krunic non ti piaceva? Lo hai pure allenato ad Empoli, lo conosci benissimo, non valeva la scusa "ha fatto solo 3 sedute con noi" 

- la cosa che considero la piú assurda: Calabria titolare quando hai Conti in panchina finalmente abile e arruolabile. Davvero, questo é un mistero. 

Per il resto gli altri li salvo o li rimando, ma oggi comunque tutti insufficienti (salvo Donnarumma e forse Musacchio). 
Quelli citati non devono vedere mai piú campo.

Se dopo questa partita intervengono sul mercato, vorrà dire che col senno di poi forse é un bene aver perso oggi.


----------



## David Drills (25 Agosto 2019)

Se c'è una giustizia, Calabria, Chala, Borini, Suso e CastiCasti contro il Brescia stanno in panchina e pensano a sputare sangue per riprendersi una maglia da titolare. La rosa è ampia, il posto garantito è il modo migliore per avere prestazioni come quella di oggi.


----------



## Teddy (25 Agosto 2019)

Cerco di vedere, a fatica, il bicchiere mezzo pieno: la squadra schierata fa pietà e penso lo abbia capito anche chi di dovere.
Castillejo deve essere la riserva della riserva (anche se, non avendo brillato nemmeno in amichevole, mi chiedo perché di questa titolarità), borini deve vedere il campo dalla tribuna e il turco nemmeno da quel settore. La cosa che mi fa più ********* è l'aver messo in campo una squadra che ha mostrato terribili lacune anche contro il modesto Cesena, ergo non ci voleva un guru del calcio per capire che le difficoltà sarebbero state le stesse. Speriamo in questa ultima settimana di mercato e in buonsenso maggiore.


----------



## PM3 (25 Agosto 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> È stata una brutta prestazione. Ma un po' si era capito dalla conferenza di ieri che eravamo ancora un cantiere aperto, e che oggi avremmo fatto ridere.
> Le parole sue le leggo come un messaggio alla società: "o fate due acquisti oppure sono costretto a cambiare modulo e non posso esprimere il mio calcio".
> 
> Detto questo, mi auguro che oggi Giampaolo abbia capito che:
> ...



Non credo sia stato un messaggio alla società in quanto ha fatto capire che cambierà modulo per Piatek, non l'avrebbe fatto per Suso se Piatek si fosse adattato al suo modulo.
Krunic non è al 100% visto che ha iniziato il ritiro portandosi dietro l'infortunio dello scorso fine campionato. Come Bonaventura deve migliorare fisicamente. 
Conti l'abbiamo visto nelle amichevoli… Non è ancora il Conti pre- infortunio.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2019)

Fino ad oggi non avevamo avuto avvisaglie?! E come si spiegano i non gol estivi?! Lo zero a zero di Cesena? Dai...


----------



## Freddiedevil (26 Agosto 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me quello che hai come avatar avrebbe giocato meglio dei cessi che hanno sporcato la maglia del Milan quest'oggi.



Esajas era un campione, purtroppo un genio incompreso però


----------

